# Tda2005m a 80w aprox.



## david_rc_91 (Dic 10, 2009)

hola a todos, bueno queria idear puentear el tda2005m, queria saber como hacerlo.. si se puede con diferentes fuente.. o alguna idea de como hacerlo.
Tenia pensado de ser posible puentear 4 de estos, me ayudan??


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 10, 2009)

No se puede hacer lo que vos querés.

Fijate el LM3886.


----------



## david_rc_91 (Dic 10, 2009)

yo quiero alimentarlo con 15 voltios

intentaba hacer esto::


forma serie


forma paralelo






diganme si se puede añadir algo para que funcione, usaria 2 fuentes nose


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 10, 2009)

Si hacés eso alejate cuando lo conectés porque te pueden pegar los pedazos de integrado en la piel cuando exploten y te pueden lastimar  (en serio  )


Con 15vcc fijate si te sirve el TDA1562q, creo que es el que más potencia da en esa tensión.


----------



## rodr0 (Dic 10, 2009)

lo unico que se puede hacer para puentecrpuentear es con un parlante doble bobina. Pero te conviene como dicen mas arriba, probar an el tea1562. Hay un hilo dedicado a ese ampli


----------



## david_rc_91 (Dic 10, 2009)

Si tendria los amplis separados con fuentes distintas, como si fuera 2 amplis comun y corrientes como los puenteo???


----------



## rodr0 (Dic 10, 2009)

david_rc_91 dijo:


> Si tendria los amplis separados con fuentes distintas, como si fuera 2 amplis comun y corrientes como los puenteo???




Que no se pueden puentear :S


Si vieses el datasheet de este integrado, te vas a dar cuenta que en realidad, son 2 amplificadores en un solo integrado, con la opcion de hacerlos trabajar de modo BTL, duplicando la potencia (BTL = Bridge T___ L____ = Puente. Por lo tanto, la unica manera de hacerlo trabajar en ese puente que vos propones, es un parlante de doble bobina. 


en resumen, mas o menos, vos tenes 2 amplificadores, y conectandolos de determinada manera, o "puenteas" y ahi tenes en vez de 2 amplificadores, 1 solo de el doble de potencia.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2009)

rodr0 dijo:


> ...BTL = Bridge T___ L____ = Puente.


BTL=Bridge-Tied Load.
Una lectura por acá puede ayudar.

Por otro lado, si P=V²/R y al ponerlos en puente el voltaje se duplica, entonces la potencia es ahora (2V)²/R = 4V²/R = 4P.

Viéndolo desde el otro lado (P=V*I): como el voltaje se duplica y la carga se mantiene constante, entonces la corriente necesariamente se va al doble (repasar la Ley de Ohm). La potencia ahora es 2V*2I = 4*P. Mismo resultado, se analice como se analice.

La potencia teóricamente se cuadruplica. Si "sólo" se duplica es por alguna limitación en la corriente del ampli o de la fuente.


Saludos


----------



## rodr0 (Dic 11, 2009)

Gracias Cacho. Nunca había pensado eso (ni leido, obviamente).


----------



## david_rc_91 (Dic 11, 2009)

Bueno consulte a alguien y me dijo que asi se podria
ahora subo el circuito que hize, 4 tda2005m en serie, con 4 fuentes de pc


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 11, 2009)

Querés 80[W]? por qué no armás algo así?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/

Tenés una excelente calidad, en 7x7[cm], armado por 20$ y nada de estos inventos raros que estás tratando de hacer.

4 TDA2005 + 4 fuentes de PC ?

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 11, 2009)

david_rc_91 dijo:


> Bueno consulte a alguien y me dijo que asi se podria
> ahora subo el circuito que hize, 4 tda2005m en serie, con 4 fuentes de pc



Bueno, querés armarlo, eso está claro.
Armalo, pero eso NO funciona ni con cuatro ni con 20 fuentes.

Para lograr 80W (de pico) sobre 4 Ohm necesitás 17V de pico en la onda de salida, y eso se logrará con alrededor de 20V simétricos de alimentación. Sólo estoy aproximando par que se vea la distancia entre lo que planteás y lo que podés lograr con esos integrados.

Digamos que con las cuatro fuentes llegamos a los 48V, bueno, eso alcanza. Pero necesitarías que eso trabajara en clase H o alguna similar. El circuito que planteás no lo hace y es algo que no se puede hacer fácilmente con los integrados.
Y la conexión de los TDAs que plantea ese esquema es poco menos que inútil. Fijate el camino de la señal y vas a ver que no tiene goyete.

La alimentación es un tema aparte, pero no creo que esté bien planteada.

Saludos


----------



## david_rc_91 (Dic 11, 2009)

Es que tengo muchas fuentes de pc al p**o, no queria ponerme a gastar en trafo, probe con el tda 1562 no tuve buenos resultados, no gusta lo de la proteccion, me ayudarias a conectar mejor el circuito que plantie??.

otra cosa si tengo 48v, acordate que cada integrado mas o menos consume 1.5A


----------



## rodr0 (Dic 11, 2009)

http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/4994/cabezazos.gif


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 11, 2009)

Si tenés muchas fuentes de pc, podes conectar por ejemplo, dos en serie (cuidado con el terminal de tierra) y alimentar dos amplificadores TDA2050 en puente por parlante (tiene mejor sonido que el 2005, supuestamente, y además el 2005 no puede trabajar a 24V).Si el parlante es de 4ohm, podés sacar 50W RMS por vía (haciéndolos andar al limite).En resumen, con 4 TDA2050 y dos fuentes de PC proporcionando 24V obtenés un ampli de 50W+50W, con un rendimiento a plena carga de aproximadamente 60%.
Es una sugerencia, nomás.
(circuitos en puente: en la hoja del TDA 2030 hay varios).

Una cosa más: para obtener 80W RMS en 4ohm no hacen falta 17V de pico, sino 18V eficaces (esto es,25V pico).Para obtener 25Vp, necesitamos un extra de tensión de 20% (o por lo menos así lo estimo yo) esto es 5v adicionales, o sea 30V de alimentación (suponiendo que el amplificador es en puente). Sino, usando un ampli simple se va al doble (30V+30V).

En cuanto al "tda2005x4": tiene pinta a cortocircuito...


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 11, 2009)

david_rc_91 dijo:


> Es que tengo muchas fuentes de pc al p**o, no queria ponerme a gastar en trafo, probe con el tda 1562 no tuve buenos resultados, no gusta lo de la proteccion, me ayudarias a conectar mejor el circuito que plantie??.




Subastá las fuentes de pc por internet y comprate un trafo común en Alamtec 



PD: Por más que conectes 25 TDA2005 juntos no vas a conseguir mucho más que humo o quemaduras. Si querés seguir con tu idea de conectar varios hacelo, pero vas a tirar la plata a la basura. Por más que quieras, las leyes de la física no se pueden cambiar. Lo que vos querés hacer, sencillamente no se puede, no es que sea dificil, *no se puede hacer.*


Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 11, 2009)

Mmm y si te armás una de estas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

Está pensada para reciclar componentes de una ATX, no es mucha la plata que hay que agregarle y tenés tu fuente de alimentación para el amplificador que quieras...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

eso mismo iba a proponer


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2009)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Una cosa más: para obtener 80W RMS en 4ohm no hacen falta 17V de pico, sino 18V eficaces (esto es,25V pico)...


Si te fijás, yo dije 80W de pico.
Usé los picos para poder bajar lo más posible el voltaje de alimentación. El 20% es algo válido en el caso de funtes lineales, donde se usa el margen para la regulación del trafo.
Con las switching no es necesario eso, sólo considerar las caídas en los transistores (varía según la topología de salida, pero andan por los 2-3V) y sumar eso a la tensión de alimentación.

De cualquier manera, un TDA2005 para más que lo que fue diseñado no sirve.
Como opción tenés, (como ya te sugirieron) la fuente de Mnicolau (buena opción) y armarte lo que se te ocurra, o dos TDA7294 en puente con cuatro fuentes de alimentación de PC en serie (ponerlas en serie no es muy difícil, pero tampoco es una pavada: Cuidado).

Fijate qué te gusta más.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 12, 2009)

Escribiste 80W de pico, es cierto.Ya me parecía raro.... Esto de leer "a medias" me está pasando demasiado seguido....
Tambien hablé de potencia RMS: me equivoqué: resulta que potencia RMS y eficaz no son lo mismo.
Yo , con eso del 20%, me refería a una tensión "extra" continua en la fuente (tensión que deben soportar los transistores de salida) para que el amplificador no distorsione mucho.Pero en el caso de amplificadores integrados, suelen traer unas curvas que indican la potencia de salida respecto de la tensión de alimentación, indicando la también la distorsión resultante.
Hablando de amplificadores, otra buena opción es usar un amplificador clase D (los de Ejtagle, por ejemplo, son sencillos y bastante economicos).Suenan bien y disipan poco.
Ah Cacho: parece que te estoy siguiendo por todos los foros para contradecir todo lo que escribís, pero eso no es intencional.Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2009)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Ah Cacho: parece que te estoy siguiendo por todos los foros para contradecir todo lo que escribís, pero eso no es ntencional


 Lo voy a considerar como una maniobra prsecutoria.
¿Te das cuenta de que ahora mi siquiatra no me va a dar el alta por mi delirio paranoide? 

Saludos


----------



## ari101076 (Dic 15, 2009)

como estan. yo creo que deberias armarte uno con transistores que son mejores y podes lograr mas potencia y aparte potencias reales .busca en el foro que hai a montones y estan probados ( te recomiendo el de luciperro ) yo lo arme y es un caño anda muy bien .saludos a todos los cerebros del foro y no tomen tanto es estas fiestas que hai que seguir trabajando en los proyectos del foro


----------

